# Tokina Macro 100mm f2.8D AT-X Pro?



## simonnoergaard (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi.

I've tried to search different pages and forums, but I can't find anything specific.

So does anybody know if the lense Tokina Macro 100mm f2.8D AT-X Pro fits on a Sony Alpha without an adapter?

Regards


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 4, 2014)

Tokina's web site says that there is no Sony A-Mount version of this lens

Tokina | Digital Eyes - Visionary technology makes a difference you can see


----------

